# Hello



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Well I guess I will break this one in. One question, why do you have to dye or boil your traps?? Is it to get rid of your scent, or other animal scents? I have been very successful on knocking down the skunk population. Which isnt so fortunate.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

It protects the traps and gets rid of the odor that the more intelligent critters like fox and coyotes do not like. You can also use the new speed dip which is a dye that you mix with gas and it does the job, I would say do it now and hang the traps for the summer. Done mine this spring.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

dying is good to keep traps not getting rusts and keep away scent from human oil skin so fox and coyete wont know it there... for raccoon u dont need to dye u can start now before fall /winter seasons.. if u dye the traps and make sure u used rubber gloves Rubber Gloves good luck


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Boiling a trap removes any unwanted foriegn odors from the steel, it also removes the factory oils from new traps. Dying is just a camoflage so to speak. Quite a few trappers just boil and wax, never dying thier traps. Waxing is used to eliminate rusting and some for scent. As far as dying your traps, if you use logwood dye you will need to rust your traps first with a thin coating of rust or else the dye will not adhere to the steel.

As adokken stated you can Speed Dip your traps, this is a petroleum product and can be mixed with unleaded gas or coleman fuel. As he stated do them now and hang them for the summer to get rid of the gas smell! 

There are water based dips available also, you mix the dye with water, not treated tap water, and dip, let dry for 30 minutes, dip again and let dry over night and they are ready to use immediately.

I dye all of my above ground traps (conibear, griz getters, etc) for camo purposes. With traps that are buried under ground, it is trapper preference.

When dying I use rubber gloves only to keep the dye off of my hands. I set canine traps with leather and/or clean cotton gloves and snares barehanded.

Hope this helps!

Our organization will be having a summer rendezvous, check out the web site periodically, as information will be posted there.


----------



## weasle_trapper (May 10, 2005)

wigglesworth said:


> Well I guess I will break this one in. One question, why do you have to dye or boil your traps?? Is it to get rid of your scent, or other animal scents? I have been very successful on knocking down the skunk population. Which isnt so fortunate.





> i dont think you have to worry too much about boiling traps for skunks. They are not vary trap warry and dont care too awful much about scent. :beer:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

HAHA anything to keep them away....thats what i would like


----------

